# yak-king social mark II



## wigg

Well boys after ttodays false start we will be aiming to have our yak-king social Sunday 17th ( conditions dependant )
Despite the crappy conditions today we had a good roll up this morning (except for the kings) to farewell FisherDan (the Oracle)
_*Narrabeen Bait and Tackle *_have kindly supplied a $50 and $30 voucher some caps and DVDs

They have plenty of pre tied king rigs (the sliding snell with stinger- single or treble hook) the good ones are under the counter so you will have to ask for them or order them prior and I will pick them up when I pick up the beautiful fresh green eyed squid.

The squid will have to be ordered prior to the day.
I will ring the order thru on thursday afternoon.
Depending on how much we order it is $25 per kilo ( less if we order a bit of it)
This stuff is primo.This stuff is almost guaranteed to catch reds and kings ( I will be taking a kilo or so with me)

I will also need to know attendees for catering purposes. (bacon and egg rolls and a few beers)

1. Wigg 1 kilo squid, 2 king rigs

Cheers

Wigg

This is not an official get together or an organised event,just a group of kayakfisherman fishing offshore at their own will and liability.Offshore kayak fishing can be a dangerous sport.All safety precautions must be adhered to. You will be responsible for your own actions. Please note that this is a social gathering and all participants take part at their own risk.[/size]


----------



## Peril

1. Wigg 1 kilo squid, 2 king rigs
2. Peril no tackle/bait


----------



## Southerly

1. Wigg 1 kilo squid, 2 king rigs
2. Peril no tackle/bait
3. Southerly - would like to order good weather, will bring everything else.

Lets go.
David


----------



## MattsAdventure

I'll take a kilo squid and 2 king rigs to mate

what r the prize classifications??

Matty


----------



## wigg

Prize classification will be based on size of king (for the $50 and $30) vouchers
Other prizes will be random

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## tweeds

1. Wigg 1 kilo squid, 2 king rigs
2. Peril no tackle/bait
3. Southerly - would like to order good weather, will bring everything else.
4. Gatesy - pending work commitments.
5. Tweeds - 3 king rigs and squid
6. Philamon - 3 king rigs and squid
7. Nick - 3 king rigs and squid
8. Tazz - squid

4 relative newcomers so you guys will have to be gentle. Not sure how much squid we'll need between the 4 of us, but we don't want to run out if the kings are on. Wigg, what do you reckon mate?


----------



## sbd

1. Wigg 1 kilo squid, 2 king rigs
2. Peril no tackle/bait
3. Southerly - would like to order good weather, will bring everything else.
4. Gatesy - pending work commitments.
5. Tweeds - 3 king rigs and squid
6. Philamon - 3 king rigs and squid
7. Nick - 3 king rigs and squid
8. Tazz - squid
9. sbd - some lovely squid please (currently painting up a brownie point storm, but pretty hopeful of showing up)


----------



## wigg

Tweeds

Glad to hear that you boys will be there.
I will be taking 1 kilo of squid.
I will probably cut off the heads and strip up the rest. I would think it unlikely that I will use all the strips but I will save it for next time.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## MattsAdventure

1. Wigg 1 kilo squid, 2 king rigs
2. Peril no tackle/bait
3. Southerly - would like to order good weather, will bring everything else.
4. Gatesy - pending work commitments.
5. Tweeds - 3 king rigs and squid
6. Philamon - 3 king rigs and squid
7. Nick - 3 king rigs and squid
8. Tazz - squid
9. sbd - some lovely squid please (currently painting up a brownie point storm, but pretty hopeful of showing up
10. MattsAdventure - 1 kg squid 3 rigs

PS Gatesy dont be soft


----------



## tweeds

Ok, you've convinced me. 1 kg of squid each for Nick, Tazz, Phil and myself please Wigg.

Thanks mate.


----------



## tweeds

1. Wigg 1 kilo squid, 2 king rigs
2. Peril no tackle/bait
3. Southerly - would like to order good weather, will bring everything else.
4. Gatesy - One large green eyed squid please Mr Wigg
5. Tweeds - 3 king rigs and 1 kg squid
6. Philamon - 3 king rigs and 1 kg squid
7. Nick - 3 king rigs and 1 kg squid
8. Tazz - 1 kg squid
9. sbd - some lovely squid please (currently painting up a brownie point storm, but pretty hopeful of showing up
10. MattsAdventure - 1 kg squid 3 rigs 
11.Occy - I'm OK for bait/tackle. 
12. Victor - 1kg squid, 3 x king rigs


----------



## Seascrambler

tweeds said:


> 1. Wigg 1 kilo squid, 2 king rigs
> 2. Peril no tackle/bait
> 3. Southerly - would like to order good weather, will bring everything else.
> 4. Gatesy - One large green eyed squid please Mr Wigg
> 5. Tweeds - 3 king rigs and 1 kg squid
> 6. Philamon - 3 king rigs and 1 kg squid
> 7. Nick - 3 king rigs and 1 kg squid
> 8. Tazz - 1 kg squid
> 9. sbd - some lovely squid please (currently painting up a brownie point storm, but pretty hopeful of showing up
> 10. MattsAdventure - 1 kg squid 3 rigs
> 11.Occy - I'm OK for bait/tackle.
> 12. Victor - 1kg squid, 3 x king rigs


13. Seascrambler I'm right for bait n tackle

well someone has to be lucky 13.


----------



## MattsAdventure

hey gatesy where do you go to get your liveys??


----------



## Marty75

Is it too late to order some extra squid and kingie rigs???

I'm in!

14. Marty75

1. Wigg 1 kilo squid, 2 king rigs
2. Peril no tackle/bait
3. Southerly - would like to order good weather, will bring everything else.
4. Gatesy - One large green eyed squid please Mr Wigg
5. Tweeds - 3 king rigs and 1 kg squid
6. Philamon - 3 king rigs and 1 kg squid
7. Nick - 3 king rigs and 1 kg squid
8. Tazz - 1 kg squid
9. sbd - some lovely squid please (currently painting up a brownie point storm, but pretty hopeful of showing up
10. MattsAdventure - 1 kg squid 3 rigs 
11.Occy - I'm OK for bait/tackle. 
12. Victor - 1kg squid, 3 x king rigs
13. Seascrambler 
14. Marty75 - 2 king rigs, 1kg squid if not too late :?


----------



## wigg

I will ring tomorrow.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## fisherdan

By my count that's 10-11kg of squid!!

Lucky you've got a ute there wigg, they can just scoop it into the back! :lol:

Havn't even bothered asking yet... 2 x 3yr birthdays on Sunday and one is here, then she won't see me for a week  

You fellas get stuck into them and I hope I can swing by for the weigh-in, I'll keep the UHF on...


----------



## keza

i have the same problem Dan, 
i mentioned that i was meant to be going on Sunday and i got the "but your fishing all next week isn't that enough", the answer is no but i don't think i'll tell her that.
If i can make it, i'll just make a guest appearance.

there's going to be some fat kingies around after eating that much squid.

the yak is also covered in all clear as i've being make a few adjustments for SWR.

good luck if i don't make it


----------



## bombora

Gonna try hard to get there too! Hope, if I can make it, to swap one squid for a home tied bucktail!


----------



## Philamon

I cant wait !!!

WHo knows what are the best pills to take to keep saturdays beer down where it belongs ?


----------



## sbd

Philamon said:


> WHo knows what are the best pills to take to keep saturdays beer down where it belongs ?


The optimal solution is a multi pronged approach. Less beer on Saturday is good. A reasonable amount of sleep before is supposed to be good (yet to try this). Breakfast in the morning is good (not greasy). Allegedly gingery stuff (ginger beer, not ginger wine) can help. Plenty of fluids generally (except beer & ginger wine). Alternatively, spend much more time out there and you'll get used to it.

Alright, enough of the natural solutions, lets cut to the syntho crap. Travacalm blue (from the chemist, no scrip) is fairly effective, but has the same problems as most of the motion sickness things ie dry mouth, causes drowsiness, genitalia will shrivel and drop off. There are also scrip medications available (eg stemetil) that are reputed to be somewhat effective.

As another option, have pilchards and beer for brekky, and be the berley wagon (works for gatesy).


----------



## wigg

As another option, have pilchards and beer for brekky, and be the berley wagon (works for gatesy).[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
That is funny


----------



## tweeds

Wigg, what are the plans for Sunday?

Time, place (bearing in mind us new boys haven't been up there for yakking yet), anything we need to bring for brekkie, beers, are you going to pick up the rigs and squid for us, if so, how do you want us to arrange payment, etc, etc, etc...?

Phil, I have some anti-nausea stuff for you. You'll be 100%. Seriously, you can trust me.


----------



## sbd

tweeds said:


> Time


Stupidly early. I'll be there at 0445, having already loaded up on livies hopefully.



tweeds said:


> place


Fishermans Beach, Collaroy (next to the golf club, off Anzac Ave).



tweeds said:


> Anything we need to bring for brekkie


Cones & fairy bread



tweeds said:


> beers


See note to Phil

Sunglasses, hat & the crossword in case it's slow.


----------



## onemorecast

Wasn't sure I was going to be here but the noose is given approval

1. Wigg 1 kilo squid, 2 king rigs
2. Peril no tackle/bait
3. Southerly - would like to order good weather, will bring everything else.
4. Gatesy - One large green eyed squid please Mr Wigg
5. Tweeds - 3 king rigs and 1 kg squid
6. Philamon - 3 king rigs and 1 kg squid
7. Nick - 3 king rigs and 1 kg squid
8. Tazz - 1 kg squid
9. sbd - some lovely squid please (currently painting up a brownie point storm, but pretty hopeful of showing up
10. MattsAdventure - 1 kg squid 3 rigs 
11.Occy - I'm OK for bait/tackle. 
12. Victor - 1kg squid, 3 x king rigs
13. Seascrambler 
14. Marty75 - 2 king rigs, 1kg squid if not too late
15. Onemorecast - 1 big squid please


----------



## wigg

All good boys.

I spoke to Mark this afternoon. Due to the weather he is running low on Green eye squid but has some good alternative as well.
I will be bringing 9 kilos of mixed squid ( hopefully in 1 kilo bags) and 20 kingy rigs.
I was thinking to have everybody on the water by 5.30 and back in the carpark at about 10 for brekky and a chat and prizes.
If anybody is not sure or needs help please ask.
It is meant to be a fun day and a chance to meet, catch up and learn.
It will be busy out there with boats because it is a comp weekend for Warringah Anglers so please be mindful and keep a good distance (some of the locals are pretty serious and get a bit fired up especially on a comp weekend)
If you have any questions put up a post, send me a PM or ring me 0414 236 237
See you there

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg

I think I am all set for the morning.
I have 20 king rigs $5 each
9 kilos of squid in 1 kilo bags $25 each
For those of you who have ordered either or both could you please have the right money ready
I have enough bacon, eggs and cheese (with tomato or BBQ sauce) for 40
2 cases of beer
1 case of Coke
Ice (the frozen cubed kind not the illegal kind)
Prizes
Half a pack of cigarettes, sunglasses and it will be dark.

Everyone else just needs to bring themselves, their mojo and a positive attitude.

Cheers

Wigg

PS the weather looks like it will be good

Also if anybody has some chain and a padlock ( to lock the BBQ in my ute cause I missed the hardware this arvo) or if I could leave it the back of someones wagon while we are on the water.

Cheers


----------



## Southerly

Fantastic wigg, thank you so much. Just checked the water and it looks good, so it is all systems go!

Caught 5 southerns this morning, all ready to feed the kingys tomorrow morning. May get some yakkas if I wake early enough.

David


----------



## Peril

wigg said:


> Half a pack of cigarettes, sunglasses and it will be dark.


Intent on a bit of mayhem are we  


wigg said:


> Also if anybody has some chain and a padlock ( to lock the BBQ in my ute cause I missed the hardware this arvo) or if I could leave it the back of someones wagon while we are on the water.


Packed.

See you in the morning


----------



## sbd

Nice work Wigg on some heavy duty organisation.

Not packed, but I'll be there.


----------

